# Newby and his first humidor



## Adventure_Fox (Mar 17, 2017)

Hey every one, I'm new to the forums here and while I've visited here a few times I've yet to be able to find an answer to my problems.

So I thought I'd ask .

My wife bought me my first humidor for a surprise and I've finally have some time to season it.

So I went to my cigar store and the gent there suggest I season it with a boveda 84RH packet and a bowl of distilled water sitting in there and it should be go to go after a couple day.

Well I'm on day 4-5? And noticed it isn't getting any where near 84RH..From what my hygrometer says..In fact, it was at 76 then a few short hours later is now at 71..

Am I doing something wrong here to season it? I much prefer not using a cloth and physically wetting it..Don't want to warp my humidor or chance it..

Is this going to work at all how I'm doing it - If so, how many days until I can load my cigars into it?

50 count humidor BTW .

Thanks every one!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

Do some searching on here, and via google. It can take weeks to season a humidor in some cases. Have you done the flashlight or dollar bill test? You want to make sure its sealing up first off. What kind of hygrometer do you have? Is it accurate? Some places to start.


----------



## Adventure_Fox (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm google and searched, not finding anything. Everything is to conflicting. Do this, do that - ect. 

So I thought I'd post.


I forget the name of the hygrometer but seems to be good and working.

Flashlight/dollar bill test??

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Agreed...it takes a couple weeks to get it right..also I'm guessing it's an analog hygrometer. You'll wan't to get a small digital for accuracy. I tell every noob the same thing...BE PATIENT..nothing happens fast in this hobby except the accumulation of cigars..

The Boveda seasoning is a sales pitch. A bowl of distilled water with a sponge is all you really need. 

1)Give it a couple weeks to get into the 80s 
2) let it stand for a couple days at that level
3) put in minimum 2 65% Boveda packs
4) let it settle for a few days to get to around 65
5) let it sit at that rh for a day or 2 at that rh , THEN add sticks.

Above all be patience..don't keep opening the lid..

Time invested in the beginning of your cigar journey will pay dividends.the remainder of your hobby..

Any questions along the way don't hesitate to ask.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Adventure_Fox (Mar 17, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Agreed...it takes a couple weeks to get it right..also I'm guessing it's an analog hygrometer. You'll wan't to get a small digital for accuracy. I tell every noob the same thing...BE PATIENT..nothing happens fast in this hobby except the accumulation of cigars..
> 
> The Boveda seasoning is a sales pitch. A bowl of distilled water with a sponge is all you really need.
> 
> ...


Thanks for responding, it is a digital that I bought separately, it did come with an analog though.

Would a sponge, like a new dish sponge in a bowl of distilled water and the 84 boveda be ok?

Leave it for the 14 days without opening and check it then?

Since I'm not wiping down the interior with a damp cloth, will there still be a color difference of the cedar with the way I'm doing it?

Thanks again!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Make sure the sponge is scent free. 

Ya leave it shut, check it after about a week to see if the bowl needs more water. You'll probably cheat and peak earlier, but make it quick..lol

You'll see the wood slightly change as it absorbs the moisture. Not like when you wipe though.

Thanks for asking your question before wiping it down. Some things you can't fix after they're done..


----------



## Adventure_Fox (Mar 17, 2017)

Yeah my buddy who is currently over seas right now, wiped his down and it warped a bit on the seal at the front..So he wasn't happy about that lol.

Learn from other people's mistakes .

I shall find a sponge tomorrow.

Will it say on the packaging scent free? Lol.

Thanks for the help amigo.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I think they do..

No worries bro.. we're here to help..stick around you'll pick up alot of info around here and maybe help someone else along the way.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Have you Calibrated your digital Hygrometers? Although they are much better than the Analog junker's that come with the humi. They can be out of calibration.

76% is fine after only a few days. As @UBC03 said seasoning can take a few weeks. Try as hard as ya can not to open the box. Every time you do all your humidity is escaping and then has to build up all over again.

Your on the right track. And you've found a great forum to ask your questions. Keep us up to date on what's going on and all should be perfect.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adventure_Fox (Mar 17, 2017)

Kidvegas said:


> Have you Calibrated your digital Hygrometers? Although they are much better than the Analog junker's that come with the humi. They can be out of calibration.
> 
> 76% is fine after only a few days. As @UBC03 said seasoning can take a few weeks. Try as hard as ya can not to open the box. Every time you do all your humidity is escaping and then has to build up all over again.
> 
> ...


Yes I have calibrated the hygrometer.

Did the salt test, let it get up to 75 then put it into the humi.

Doing the sponge thing and bowl of distilled water, as suggested.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Sweet bro.. hope it all works out. Any problems many people here to help ya!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adventure_Fox (Mar 17, 2017)

Hoping there won't be any problems though lol.

Thank you very much for the help 

Will definitely keep you guys updated in a few days.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Unless you've done the salt method ALOT, it's pretty unreliable..Could be off a couple or more percentage points. Your best bet is to get the Boveda packs you'll use in your box, put the NEW pack and your hygro in a freezer bag, seal it, put that in Tupperware and let it sit for two days. 

I know it sounds like overkill for a few points but there's a big difference between 58& 61...69&72..

I hope you don't have any issues either, but you will. So feel free to ask.


----------



## Adventure_Fox (Mar 17, 2017)

I did the test for 30 hours and was pretty good??


I have an 84 boveda and a bowl of water with a sponge in it as well as a brick that's full with distilled water.

It's reading 75 when I put the sponge and bowl in.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

It's not the length of time with salt..it's the mixture. Boveda packs are spot on, that's all I'm sayin.

But if you're comfortable with it..I'm comfortable with it.


----------



## Adventure_Fox (Mar 17, 2017)

Would the 84 boveda in the humi not tell me if it's accurate?

Since the boveda gives 84 and doesn't give no more or no less, keeps it set there so then it should read 84 plus or minus a degree or two, right??


Sorry if I'm making this more complicated then it should be.

Read so many things with so many different conflicting out comes.

It's my first one and was a present on top of that, definitely do not want to ruin it.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Adventure_Fox said:


> Would the 84 boveda in the humi not tell me if it's accurate?
> 
> Since the boveda gives 84 and doesn't give no more or no less, keeps it set there so then it should read 84 plus or minus a degree or two, right??
> 
> ...


If you have an 84% boveda plus a bowl of DW and sponge than no your not going to be spot on 84% my guess is higher!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adventure_Fox (Mar 17, 2017)

From what I read on the packet, it suppose to maintain an 84RH by taking back humidity when there is to much or to give more to increase when it's low?


Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Correct! But i believe they can get over saturated. Sure it will be at 84% meaning the boveda. But what rh is the water and sponge. Boveda and a bowl of water together i don't think will work for hygrometer calibration! 

Could be wrong but I've not heard of others doing that way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Adventure_Fox said:


> From what I read on the packet, it suppose to maintain an 84RH by taking back humidity when there is to much or to give more to increase when it's low?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


That is in theory how a Boveda Pack works, but it doesn't respond over a short period of time. If your humi is at 90% and you are waiting for your 84 Boveda pack to absorb that extra humidity and bring it all back down to 84 you will be waiting a long time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adventure_Fox (Mar 17, 2017)

Ok lol, I'm at a loss then.

Should I just leave the 84 pack in there and that's it with the hygrometer?

Or leave it the way it is currently to season it.


Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

The problem is that a lot of newbs feel they have to combine all of the processes at the same time or concurrently. One either uses a passive or active approach but not both.

I've seasoned humidors many times using both approaches...if seasoning with DW and a sponge....season very lightly with a sponge or rag. The key word is LIGHTLY....wring out any excess DW and then go over the inside of the humidor and close the lid for a minimum of 3 days. If seasoning passively with a shot glass of DW then leave it for one week minimum...since your humidor is a 50 count size use this as your guide. 

Secondly. ..50 count humidors tend to be inferior in quality because they are cheap press board and thin at that. They don't hold RH.very well and the numbers bounce up and down. Since you didn't mention the name of the humidor and with all due respect to your wife buying it...I'm betting that the humidor is like most cheap small humidors. How much was paid for it...what's the warranty and how long is the warranty good for? All of these questions are important. ...hope yours is a quality humidor.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

When you're seasoning your humidor it may never get to 84 or it may pass by it when you're not looking.

I'm talking about calibrating your hygro. Sure the hygro read 75 with the salt test, but you can't be sure what the rh in the bag actually was could of been a wet or dry mix with the salt. 

Ex: actual rh in baggie 73 , hygro reads 75= +2 degrees.


----------



## Adventure_Fox (Mar 17, 2017)

Cigary said:


> The problem is that a lot of newbs feel they have to combine all of the processes at the same time or concurrently. One either uses a passive or active approach but not both.
> 
> I've seasoned humidors many times using both approaches...if seasoning with DW and a sponge....season very lightly with a sponge or rag. The key word is LIGHTLY....wring out any excess DW and then go over the inside of the humidor and close the lid for a minimum of 3 days. If seasoning passively with a shot glass of DW then leave it for one week minimum...since your humidor is a 50 count size use this as your guide.
> 
> Secondly. ..50 count humidors tend to be inferior in quality because they are cheap press board and thin at that. They don't hold RH.very well and the numbers bounce up and down. Since you didn't mention the name of the humidor and with all due respect to your wife buying it...I'm betting that the humidor is like most cheap small humidors. How much was paid for it...what's the warranty and how long is the warranty good for? All of these questions are important. ...hope yours is a quality humidor.


Ok well, I'm a newbie in the sense of never owning a humidor and therefore don't know what I'm doing right or wrong.

It's my first humidor, every body has to start some where.

I just checked through the stuff and it's a brigham humidor from the cigar emporium that I go to for some of my cigars.

On the count I'm not exactly sure, looks like it can hold 40, so maybe not a 50 count. I can take some picture if it would help.

When it was bought the gentlemen at the store suggested this for the first time buyer and a friend also suggested it too as he started off with it once before too and still has it.

And like I said before, I don't want to wipe it down..

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

I'd maybe try a tupperdor with some 65% Bovedas. Fool proof and, almost don't need the hydrometer. I agree with @Cigary, pick one single method of seasoning and, don't rush. I did a thread on seasoning a small 50 count humi and, it took around three weeks and, had a less than ideal seal on it.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

He did choose..passive version..just leave the bowl odd dw with the sponge in for a few weeks..we'll assume the salt test correct since a percentage or 2 is no biggie when seasoning anyway. That's something we can discuss at a later time.

Just throw the hygro in let it sit a few weeks..

Should be good. We'll deal with other problems if they arise..

Don't over complicate. I know that's tough with all the info flying at ya....it's a simple process put the DW in , close the lid, wait..


----------



## BaconandEggs (Jun 4, 2016)

Buy yourself a nice tupperware and make a tupperdor. Airtight tupperware + enough 65% bovedas = Easy storage from the get go. Then you can take your time with the humidor. If the humidor doesn't work out in the end, well hey, you got a nice cigar accessory storage.

- Buy huge tupperwares. In the long run, it costs less, and easier to maintain (IMO)

Have fun on your cigar journey!!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I understand all the Tupperware suggestions..we all know it's the easier way to go...

BUT we also know if your wife gets you something cigar oriented YOU USE IT. 

No honey it's nice but I don't need it is a phrase that should never be uttered when she gets you an accessory for this hobby.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> I understand all the Tupperware suggestions..we all know it's the easier way to go...
> 
> BUT we also know if your wife gets you something cigar oriented YOU USE IT.
> 
> No honey it's nice but I don't need it is a phrase that should never be uttered when she gets you an accessory for this hobby.


I wish I could 'like' this comment about 6 more times!^^^^^


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Here's what I would do, take everything out of the humidor except the 84 Boveda pack, close it and leave it closed for two weeks. Go to a local B&M and get a Boveda calibration kit to dbl check your hygrometer, after the two weeks put the hygrometer in, wait 24 hrs and then see where your at.


----------



## Adventure_Fox (Mar 17, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Here's what I would do, take everything out of the humidor except the 84 Boveda pack, close it and leave it closed for two weeks. Go to a local B&M and get a Boveda calibration kit to dbl check your hygrometer, after the two weeks put the hygrometer in, wait 24 hrs and then see where your at.


Ok I will do exactly that.

I have a spare 69 boveda. Can I place that at the hygrometer in a zip lock bag to see if it's true?

If so, how long should I leave that sit?

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Adventure_Fox said:


> Ok I will do exactly that.
> 
> I have a spare 69 boveda. Can I place that at the hygrometer in a zip lock bag to see if it's true?
> 
> ...


You can use the 69 pack, it's best if it's new (unopened) give it a minimum of 24 hrs. A ziplock freezer bag might work. The bigger the bag the longer it needs to sit.


----------



## Adventure_Fox (Mar 17, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> You can use the 69 pack, it's best if it's new (unopened) give it a minimum of 24 hrs. A ziplock freezer bag might work. The bigger the bag the longer it needs to sit.


Ok sweet, I just have basic sandwich zip lock baggies that a house hold normally has kicking around.

That should be fine??

Really appreciate the help I'm getting.
Even though I may be making this to hard lol.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Adventure_Fox said:


> Ok sweet, I just have basic sandwich zip lock baggies that a house hold normally has kicking around.
> 
> That should be fine??
> 
> ...


It's all good, one day soon you'll look back at this and laugh your ass off! Maybe use the sandwich bag AND put that into a small Tupperware container or a mason jar that will seal well. Regular baggies don't really seal 100% if you blow one up like a balloon and seal it, when you check it a couple of hours later you can tell it's loosening air.


----------



## Adventure_Fox (Mar 17, 2017)

Oh boy, can't wait for that day lol!

So how many days or hours for the bag test?

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Adventure_Fox said:


> Oh boy, can't wait for that day lol!
> 
> So how many days or hours for the bag test?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


24 - 36 hrs should do it.


----------



## Adventure_Fox (Mar 17, 2017)

Sounds good, I'll message ya when I have the results lol.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

poppajon75 said:


> I'd maybe try a tupperdor with some 65% Bovedas. Fool proof and, almost don't need the hydrometer. I agree with @Cigary, pick one single methqod of seasoning and, don't rush. I did a thread on seasoning a small 50 count humi and, it took around three weeks and, had a less than ideal seal on it.


Hey brother, post a link here on that thread you did a little while back. It was the simplest, most informative advice with photos that i have seen yet. Our new BOTL here needs to see it. I think it will clear up alot of anxiety for him.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

LeatherNeck said:


> Hey brother, post a link here on that thread you did a little while back. It was the simplest, most informative advice with photos that i have seen yet. Our new BOTL here needs to see it. I think it will clear up alot of anxiety for him.


I'll get it up this evening. Out on a memorial ride enjoying the beautiful weather.


----------



## Adventure_Fox (Mar 17, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> 24 - 36 hrs should do it.


Hey bud, so I let the hygrometer sit for the 24 hours as we spoke about with a 69 boveda pack in a freezer bag inside a Tupper ware container.

For some reason, it's reading 78rh..

Do I try and turn the calibration nob and try again??

Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ssion/236513-desktop-humidor-setup-101-a.html

This is a link to a write up I did while seasoning a humidor which, from what you described is close to the same capacity as the one you're working on now. I briefly go over the dollar bill test as well as the flashlight test. Mostly I talk about the patients it takes to properly season your new piece of furniture. Keep in mind that it's not the definitive and, only way to season your humidor but, just the way I chose to do this one in particular. I hope that you find something useful in there and, enjoy yourself most of all.


----------



## Adventure_Fox (Mar 17, 2017)

Thank you for the link, I'll check it out and see what I can take from there and apply to my situation. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Adventure_Fox said:


> Hey bud, so I let the hygrometer sit for the 24 hours as we spoke about with a 69 boveda pack in a freezer bag inside a Tupper ware container.
> 
> For some reason, it's reading 78rh..
> 
> ...


Yeah, I would make the adjustment and test it again, sometimes you have to do this a couple of times to get it fine tuned.


----------



## Adventure_Fox (Mar 17, 2017)

I think this one is garbage lol..
It's adjusted all the way it will go and it's reading 75 with a 69 boveda..

I ordered extech 445814, done with the shitty little hygrometer.

Thought it was good but it turned out to be a dud.

Returning it tomorrow.

Now, just gotta wait.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Just curious, after you turn the adjustment knob, you are pushing the calibration button right?


----------



## Adventure_Fox (Mar 17, 2017)

Yep.

So there's 3 buttons, one of which is a knob you twist left or right to adjust it, but only twists so much.

The other button is a set button followed by another button for switching which way you want to read temp.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Yeah I'm not sure what else you can do, maybe take the battery out and try again. I haven't seen one that was that far off. Hopefully the new one is closer.


----------



## Adventure_Fox (Mar 17, 2017)

Honestly it was a cheap one.

I looked around and it's pretty bad..

But the one I got coming is pretty accurate, 1 +/-



Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

You would be surprised at how often people forget how important fresh batteries are for Thermo/Hygro accuracy. I have seen folks freak out about, "i have had no problems with my digital hygrometer for years and all of a sudden..." When they change the batteries out, they feel like idiots. Simple thing to do, yet we often forget to do it. I suggest changing new hygors with batteries already installed and then yearly after that. Which reminds me.....


----------



## Adventure_Fox (Mar 17, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> You would be surprised at how often people forget how important fresh batteries are for Thermo/Hygro accuracy. I have seen folks freak out about, "i have had no problems with my digital hygrometer for years and all of a sudden..." When they change the batteries out, they feel like idiots. Simple thing to do, yet we often forget to do it. I suggest changing new hygors with batteries already installed and then yearly after that. Which reminds me.....


So your assuming I'm an idiot and didn't check the battery??

Mm..Not very nice if you are..

Especially when I have checked lol..

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Adventure_Fox said:


> So your assuming I'm an idiot and didn't check the battery??
> 
> Mm..Not very nice if you are..
> 
> ...


I'm assuming you were making a joke because I was in no way being flippant.


----------



## Adventure_Fox (Mar 17, 2017)

Thought I'd double check . 


But yes, the battery was not the issue..

Guess that's what happens when you buy a 'No-name brand'.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

As Yoda would say, "A gamble it is!" <use best Yoda voice here>


----------



## OptimusClub (Dec 6, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> I understand all the Tupperware suggestions..we all know it's the easier way to go...
> 
> BUT we also know if your wife gets you something cigar oriented YOU USE IT.
> 
> No honey it's nice but I don't need it is a phrase that should never be uttered when she gets you an accessory for this hobby.


I'm gonna piggyback on this because this is spot on accurate. I've "broken" my wife's heart on a fw occasions when it comes to humidors (good thing she understands).

I did a lot of research on humidification and proper storage of my cigars before I purchased any cigars. In some instances, I thought I could "beat the system" (I lost). I found a path that works best for me and am pissed I wasted money better spent on more sticks.

The following is just my 2 cents, based on my experience as (still) a newb:

Definitely swap out the hygro/return if possible. I've used both analog and digital. I've had one dud (analog) and decided never to go back. I've calibrated all of mine using both the salt test and Boveda calibration kit. Make sure this is done accurately.

Secondly, if seasoning using Boveda packs, you need X amount of packs per humidor size. In your case, 2 would be the minimum (1pk per 25 cigar capacity).

If using the sponge/DW method, shot glasss, moist sponge, leave for a few days and then check. Add more DW as necessary.

DO NOT wipe down the humidor. Warpage will occur and there is no coming back from that.

Personally, I have had no good luck with any humidors. I had a 100ct glass top that leaked and I tossed it. Purchased a 250ct that also leaked, replaced under warranty and that one leaked (no glass top). I haven't had the time yet but I plan on running 2.8 oz. Silicone Aquarium Sealant over all the seams, inside and out, to see if that makes a difference.

I run a 120qt coleman xtreme coolidor with 4 tuppers full of kitty litter and I am constantly holding at 67. The desktop would be my transfer unit after seasoning (2-3mths in the coolidor) IF I can get the damn thing to hold humidity.

Otherwise, I'm happy using my coolidor daily without issue.


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

OptimusClub said:


> I'm gonna piggyback on this because this is spot on accurate. I've "broken" my wife's heart on a fw occasions when it comes to humidors (good thing she understands).
> 
> I did a lot of research on humidification and proper storage of my cigars before I purchased any cigars. In some instances, I thought I could "beat the system" (I lost). I found a path that works best for me and am pissed I wasted money better spent on more sticks.
> 
> ...


I was able to get my glasstop to seal great by using DAP aquarium silicone around the outside of the lip of the seal and along the corners and base of the inside of the unit. It holds great now. I even did that for my free package ones I got too and they hold fine. A 20 ct. I use as my infused box and another 50 ct. that I have ready to give away to someone. I keep it pre seasoned JIC. I did have to do the painters tape on two of the sides of the seal on the 50ct. Having said all that, I love my CC-300.


----------

